
Flickr founders name project "Tiny Speck"; starts hiring - OperaLover
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/10/flickr-follow-up-project-has-a-name-tiny-speck-and-theyre-hiring/
======
andrewljohnson
Flickr started as a MMORPG! Let that be a lesson to all of us founders.
Questions your ideas, because you're smart but not perfect.

~~~
blasdel
Flickr is still an MMORPG -- the social features are still pretty great and
the primary focus of the site, but Facebook is taking that market. Flickr made
a number of huge mistakes too (like the NIPSA bullshit).

It's absolutely awful for actually looking at the photos though -- to look at
photos at a decent resolution you have to click through to the photo page,
then click through to 'all sizes' without knowing whether there will be a
larger size on the other side, and then maybe click a larger size again from
there. Now you're at a dead end, and have to start the process all over again!

